# glass lids?



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I heard about these glass lids that not only have a hinged opening, but they also have a plastic strip at the back you can cut out to fit your filter.... Apparently these are pretty popular lids, but I've never seen them...

Anyone have any idea where I can pick one up?

Located in the West End of Toronto... Traveling limits are pretty much BA's in Missisauga or Managerie. Anything further is sort of a PITA to travel to and back...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I has some plastic pieces that looked to fit on glass 

------[ 

...kinda like that. The "C" part is longer/deeper to grip. Had them for years till they became brittle. Now I just cut the glass it self to fit. probably ask at the LFS and see.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmmm...

Well, here's what I'm looking for basically...

It has to be able to cover the aquarium fully... That mean I can't have an opening at the back for feeding, maintenance, etc. So a hinged door/pannel is ideal. It's also gotta fit around my filter and no leave any huge gaps that anything could easily jump or crawl its way out of.

Ideas?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

qwerty said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Well, here's what I'm looking for basically...
> 
> ...












They all do that. Get a marineland/perfecto top for your tank size from Big Als. They're made of thicker glass now. The back part is always a soft plastic that you cut out to fit your filters.
The reason you haven't seen them is that they're in very non descript little white boxes in the tank section. Just ask for a glass top for a 36x12 tank (or whatever tank size you have )


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Last time I was at Big Al's in Missisauga they said they didn't carry them... 

Mind you that was a couple years ago... I'll have to check again...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

check out mops.ca

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/hd/HDPR-91204.asp?L+scstore+xdfr5150ff763b76+1265209073


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya BA's carry them..both AGA and perfecto glass tops.i was in there the other day. The london store but there all the same...


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Als Scarborough carries them as well.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

im pretty sure they are just standard a standard glass top canopy. just need to know the size of your tank opening


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Be very careful when purchasing the lids. Not all 36"x18" foot prints are the same dimentions. It has to do with the size of the moulding used on the tank. Make sure you have accurate measurements of the tank's lip. I bought a glass lid for my 40gal breeder and it turned out to be 1/4" too big due to the size of the moulding used on the tank.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So I purchased a perfecto lid from Big Al's...

Funny cause my aquarium is also manufactured by Perfecto, and purchased at the same Big Al's...

You'd think the lid would fit, right?

Well, I mean, it sort of fits... I mean it's a full cm narrower than the width of my tank... But the length is alright, so it's not going to fall in or anything...

Not that it bugs me too much or anything, I just didn't expect the lid to leave a gap along the entire length of the tank... Being manufactured by the same company and whatnot...


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

qwerty said:


> So I purchased a perfecto lid from Big Al's...
> 
> Funny cause my aquarium is also manufactured by Perfecto, and purchased at the same Big Al's...
> 
> ...


That does not surprise me in the least. Knowing how many of those lids get made by them. It's easy for someone to cut a bit off. On a Tuesday after a long weekend.


----------

